# printed vinyl decals



## win1 (May 18, 2002)

Looking for someone that does printed vinyl decals.LMK Thanks Rick


----------



## racer77 (Mar 28, 2009)

I can do them. What are you looking for?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Im looking for decals too. Are these cut vinyl, or you print multi colors onto vinyl? Are they durable meaning they wont run when they get wet? I have decals designed on a bitmap. Can you just take that and print it? Whats the cost? You can PM me with the details.
Thanks!!


----------



## racer77 (Mar 28, 2009)

I can do cut vinyl or I can print colors on vinyl. Yes bitmap is fine. As far as a price i would need to look at the art work to see if it needs any clean up,how many and size of decal. The ink will not run when wet. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Ill get a sheet together and send it to you for a price quote. Ill PM you when Im ready to get an e-maill address.
Thanks!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Can you print on clear also?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I could use some old tamiya decals LMK.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

racer77 said:


> I can do them. What are you looking for?
> 
> Thanks Mike


can you do numbers too I am looking for some crome 0 forsome of my cars


----------

